# Sticky  The TC Most Recommended Symphonies, Orchestral works, and Concerti



## Art Rock

During the years, many members participated in creating lists of recommended symphonies, orchestral works and concertos. In this stickied thread, we summarize the links to the threads in which these lists were created.

https://www.talkclassical.com/12443-tc-150-most-recommended.html
https://www.talkclassical.com/20159-tc-top-200-most.html
https://www.talkclassical.com/14295-tc-50-most-recommended.html
https://www.talkclassical.com/13702-tc-top-50-most.html
https://www.talkclassical.com/13220-tc-top-100-most.html


----------

